

Introduction to Linguistics for Natural Language Processing - cskau
http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/teaching/1112/L100/introling.pdf

======
brador
Aside - We need a replacement for scribd.

Just yesterday I was forced to take SCREENSHOTS of a 15 page doc because the
save button was greyed out. Why? why even give uploaders the option? /rage

~~~
6ren
<http://docs.google.com/gview>

Use their form or add "?url=..." e.g.
[http://docs.google.com/gview?url=http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/tea...](http://docs.google.com/gview?url=http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/teaching/1112/L100/introling.pdf)

Scribd is unlikely to be replaced here, as it's a YC startup
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1326047> It improved enormously a while
back (a year or so ago?), but now it's gotten worse again. (e.g. for me it
adds the UI twice, and it's terribly slow - it's utterly unusable. I
immediately back out whenever a search brings me to it). It's a pity, because
the problem it sets out to solve is still a real one (reading pdf's online).

~~~
qhoxie
That sounds terrible. If you have time, would you mind emailing me
(quin@scribd.com)? I'd like to get that reproduced and fixed.

------
thenextcorner
It's the uploader who decides to now make the document downloadable?
Copyrights maybe...?

